# Roofus, the Cat very sick! Diabetes!



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Now not only are we dealing with Jazz's recovery from her TPLO, but one of our cats is spending the weekend at the ER vet with diabetic ketoacidosis. We are really worried about him stabilizing from this crisis, and also we'll need to learn to live and manage his diabetes! Guess I better plan on becoming a Vet Tech when I retire after all!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you have Roofus at vet. My next door neighbors cat was diabetic. At least it is something manageable.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh wow, I'm sorry. I hope he gets stabilized ok.

I've managed feline diabetes, and I'm no vet tech . When our cat was diagnosed, I was so scared I couldn't manage. they taught me how to give injections, and I gave him a shot 2x a day every day for 8 or 9 months. Then one day he wasn't diabetic anymore (this happens sometimes with cats I guess - they can go into remission and a lot of times the diabetes never comes back).


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for that Toliva, I also have a diabetic Maine ****, at 4 years of age he is quite young, I give him 2 shots a day and switched him to grain free, higher protein food. His insulin is quite low, 2 4units a day. Would love to see him go into remission also.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear kitty is sick but diabetes is treatable and can be managed.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the support. We just got a call from the Vet we use for the cats and of course, her clinc is going to be closed all next week because she's going to training for the week. She's recommended that we take him to the Vet we use forthe dogs since he'll probably need to be hospitalized for the better part of next week too.

She said the same theing; once we get him stabilized it shouldn't be too bad. He's only 4 years old and never has been obese. Just one of those things, I guess. The other cat is going on the diabetic diet too! Too hard to change just one of their diets, plus the other one is over 15 years old and I've been worried he'll develop diabetes anyway.

Thanks again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry Roofus has to spend one more week at vets. Changing diet to both of them is good idea.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, both our cats are on the same foods, I figured it couldn't hurt the other one, and I've proof that the change has been for the best. Louie, the non diabetic cat quite frequently vomited after he ate, especially if he ate too fast. Now, I rarely see him do that since they are eating the grainfree, they are still getting the Maine **** Royal Canin dry food but that is mainly treat for them and for the crunching of the large kibble they just love to eat.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope Roofus is doing ok on his new diabetes medication. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you Buddy's Mom. Its been a interesting few weeks. Both Vets agreed that Roofus' problem is pancreatitis from some sort of infection. Since his pancreas is responsible for insulin production it has resulting in him developing diabetes. The cat Vet said that she has found that a short round of insulin to support the pancreas often results in being able to stop the insulin forever after a 3 - 4 week use. So, I am now giving him 1 unit of insulin a day in the morning (which he really doesn't seem to mind too much) for the next couple of weeks. She also recommended switching to a complete canned food diet - another thing that she has found helps some cats come off the insulin. 

He seems to be feeling better and is gaiing a bit of weight back.

Thanks for asking about our big boy. Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am glad big boy is feeling better. Sending prayers and well wishes for these 3-4 weeks is all "insulin" time he needs.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope your vet is correct and all your kitty needs is a few weeks of insulin.
If not, diabetes is very manageable. I had a cat that was diabetic for 11yrs. I lost her last year at the ripe old age of 17.
Your vet is right about change of diet helping most cats. It's the lower carbs in most canned foods that helps.
Here is a great chart that lists different brands of cat food and their protein/fat/carb content.
Canned Cat Food Nutritional Information
I used to feed my cat wellness. It did make a big difference in her bg numbes.
Also, if by chance this isn't just a short term problem. I highly recommend 
FDMB - The Feline Diabetes Message Board • Index page
It's a great source of lots of information and lots of very well informed owners taking care of their diabetic cats.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rufus*

Praying that Rufus and Jazz are doing better!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers that Roofus is getting better and Jazz is improving from her surgery.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

*Roofue & Jazz update*

Thanks for checking in on us. Jazz is recovering quite well by now. She's loving being an Alabama girl with Dad. Since he doesn't have a fenced yard, its leash walks all the time, but in the rural fields and woods. She's in heaven. She's in week 8 and we'll get her x-rayed in the next few weeks to check on the bone healing. She barely limps and has adapted to being leashed and quiet remarkedly well. I've been amazed. Plus, she seems to have developed a deeper trust with us thru this whole thing. 

Roofus is doing good too. He's adapted to eating just canned food and getting shots once a day. He's started to gain back some of the weight he lost and looks healthy again. He'll go in for another check in the next couple of weeks too. The other cat, who's 15 adapted to the canned food as well. I think its easier on him to eat anyway. Thanks for the link for the chart, I've bookmarked it for the future. I'd already joined the forum. LOL

Its wonderful they are all feeling better, but I shudder to total all the Vet bills, medicine and assorted items we've purchased for the zoo lately. Why can't we itemize that on our taxes too? But I will admit that VPI Pet insurance did pay a little less then half of Jazz's surgery, so that was a bonus!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I missed this thread! I hope Roofus is doing great! I had a diabetic kitty that went into remission last year. We never did insulin, just a food switch. She ate Merrick canned (the low glycemic ones) and Solid Gold Indigo Moon when we were trying to get her blood sugar under control. 

Out of curiousity, which vet do you use? We used one here in Hinesville until Rosie got sick and we met our new vet when she was covering in the emergency clinic. She's in the Savannah area and I just LOVE her. Well worth the hour drive to see her


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Roofus is adapting well. I'm taking him bac to the Vet prob next week or the next to check if we need to continue the insulin. Its not really a big deal exept when I have to drive to Ala or go out of town.

For the cats we use Dr. Liller, she's in Georgetown right off 204 at Kind George Blvd. We use Dr Hassan for the dogs (and she was the back-up kitty vet). She's on the other side of King George Blvd in Georgetown. She's fabulous too! I only wish I could find a Dr for us that is as good and we trust as much as the Vets!

How long have you been in the area?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope on the next vet visit, they say "ok Roofy, you are insulin free".


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Unfortunately at our first checkup Vet visit Mr. Roofus blood sugar was almost 300, so its not only continue the insulin but also increase it a bit! Oh well, at least he doesn't seem to mind the shots. Now, the crating and trip to the Vet he DIDN'T appreciate at all! LOL. 

Thanks for the good thoughts from all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Uhh, Roffy it is not supposed to be that a way. Sending some healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I know! Poor Roofus - we got tangle up when I was feeding him Saturday morning and either stepped on his foot or caught it under the door. But, it appears one of his little back toes is broken. I talked to both our Vets (since I couldn't get the cat Vet at first) as there's really nothing they can do for it and since he has an appt. 0830 Monday morning for more glucose testing, he didn't have to go in Saturday. He's hobbling around but is able to get in the litter box and on things, so he'll survive. Poor guy, never had a health issue and now all this!

Jazz is also going to the Vets Monday. First in Savannah to get shots and then to Charleston for her 9 week x-ray and check-up with the ortho surgeon. Since she's doing so well and we are still keeping her confined and quiet; we are hoping for great news. Hoping she'll be cleared to get back up on the bed and her favorite chair again.

Thanks for caring Buddy's Mom Forever. :wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Coming late to see how was last Monday check up for both your babies. Hope Roofus little back toe is healing well.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I had a diabetic cat that developed diabetes late in life, she lived to be 17 with 2 injections daily but we NEVER got her stablized. She jumped from 7 units 2x to as little as 1/2 unit 1x, then began working her way up again. I did find that the canned varieties of Fancy Feast that are recommended for diabetic cats did reduce her numbers. Here is a link you may find helpful.
*Binky's Page: Resources for Feline Diabetes*


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Hali's Mom And Buddy's Mom. We've got both cats eating the Classic Fancy Feast, no crunchy in an effort to stabilize Roofus. Its been a month and we really don't have it down to a science yet, but he's doing OK. He HATES having to go to the Vet to be checked, but that's the nature of the beast right now. Probably adversely affects his blood sugar values since he's so stressed. I've been on that forum too - lots of great info!

Anyway, his toe is getting better. Between the 4-legged family members seems like we have a vet appt or other every week. I've been trying to talk my dog vet into a conceigre type account - pay some large fee upfront and they don't bill you during the year, except for surgeries, etc. Never heard of that before except with some Dr's, but think it'd work for a Vet. LOL! She's not buying yet!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

What about checking levels at home? It was something I never learned to do, but a lot of people say it's really not hard once you learn how. I was willing to learn, but we ended up getting our cat stabilized relatively quickly so I didn't need to.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roofus*

Glad to hear that Roofus's toe is getting better!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope Roofus keeps improving with his diabetes and toe. And glad that Jazz is getting all well from her surgery and will be back in her favorite chair.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I've thought about trying to do it at home, but even our Vet admitted that she found it tough to do at home with using a syringe. Hopefully, it'll be stabilized this next time and we are done with visits for awhile.

Jazz is back in her favorite chair! She's much, much happier.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is good that Jazz is better and back in her chair. Would love to see that happy face. Everytime I see your avatar picture it just cracks me up.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad to see it is getting better with your fur kids. And yea it would be nice to see some photos of Roofus the cat and Jazz in her favorite chair. Camera time!


----------

